# freebsd-update fetch



## daBee (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi folks.

Trying `/usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch` and I'm getting the following errors:


```
root@ding:~/updates # /usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch
src component not installed, skipped
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from update6.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update4.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update5.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update3.freebsd.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

I can ping the update6.freebsd.org machine, so I don't know why this isn't going through.  I'd like to grab updates on my LAN.  Any advice appreciated.


----------



## masayoshi (Apr 6, 2017)

https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2015-March/264774.html


----------



## daBee (Apr 7, 2017)

Sorry, I'm using 12.0-CURRENT.  I should have mentioned that.


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 7, 2017)

daBee said:


> Sorry, I'm using 12.0-CURRENT.  I should have mentioned that.


The reason given in the post linked by masayoshi applies to 12.0-CURRENT too. freebsd-update(8) doesn't work with development snapshots.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 7, 2017)

And a friendly warning regarding -CURRENT: Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

